# dog on a leash all day.



## danielvillarreal

i have a female puppy, born on january 6th, 2008 ?

i keep on a leash all day and all night, i keep her place clean. 

i walk her one hour in the morning, and 30 minutes after dinner.

she leash is only 9 feet long.

if i let her go free, she bites and chews all the plants and garden. it can not be left alone.

do you think she will calm down when she is 1 year old ?

or when she is 1 year old and 3 months ?

or 1 year old and 6 months?

Daniel Villarreal.
frustrated owner in Mexico.


----------



## BeauShel

Well you have a dog that is very bored and lonely. Goldens are not made to be put on a leash and stuck in the yard. They are people oriented dogs and want to be with their family all the time. She will not stop doing this or improve with age because she bored and needs alot more exercise than 1 1/2 hours each day. You need to play with her more and train her and BRING HER INTO THE HOUSE. If she is not potty trained use a crate for when you are gone during the day and have someone come in and play and walk her. That is not a fun or happy life for her tied to the end of a leash all day and night and not fair to her at all.
You need to either spend more time with her working with her and loving her or rehome her with someone that has more time to be with her.


----------



## danielvillarreal

do you think she will slow down in 3 months? 6 months?

we think we can place her in a suburban open area, and bring her back when she is a little bit older.... 

do you think that could be a good idea?

Daniel.


----------



## mylissyk

She may calm down as she gets older. But the key to helping her behaviour improve is training and teaching her what you want her to, and spending lots of time with her.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Goldens will begin to calm down, with training, at about 2 1/2. Without adequate exercise and training, you won't see much of a difference with just age.


----------



## danielvillarreal

would it help if we build a 6 feet by 6 feet fenced area with her house on it?

i spend all the time i can with that dog outside. my wife does not like the idea of bringing her into the house.

thanks for the help so far.


----------



## riddle03

I hate to sound like this but maybe she would be better off in a different home where she can be part of the family and get the time and attention that she needs and deserves.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

riddle03 said:


> I hate to sound like this but maybe she would be better off in a different home where she can be part of the family and get the time and attention that she needs and deserves.


 
I have to agree with the above post. Golden Retrievers are meant to be one of the family, and not letting her be with you and your wife, makes for a sad, lonely puppy. This just isn't fair to this puppy, and I think the best thing for her would be to find a home where she is welcomed in the house as a family member, and spent more time with. Please consider doing what is best for this puppy.


----------



## GRZ

I think it's pretty commonplace that dogs are "outside" animals in Mexico. Especially larger dogs. At the very least and for the safety of the puppy I think it would be a good idea to build something to keep the dog in so he doesn't get tangled in his lead or chew him/herself out of it. They grow fast! Make sure any collar you have on your puppy is not too tight. 

But the simple fact is Daniel, as others have said here, dogs need a lot of attention, direction and companionship. Behavior problems arise from lack of the human doing the right thing (attention, training, consistency, etc), not necessarily because the dog is simply misbehaving. The dog is doing what comes normal to a dog in a particular situation and they don't ever outgrow a lack of attention or training.

I hope that makes sense and good luck to you and your puppy.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Daniel welcome to the forum. I know you posted here hoping for someone to tell you "yes she will calm down in x months". Well chances are she will calm down however all her habits will remain the same. She will continue to eat your flowers and whatever else she is doing that makes you frustrated. The two walks are not nearly enough for an old dog never mind a puppy. She needs LOTS and LOTS of excercise at this age. And if she does not get it from you, she will find other ways to get it. She will dig and dig, eat anything she can get in her mouth and eventually out of extreme boredom she will likely start chewing on herself causing sores and eventually infections. While I agree a Golden should be kept inside the house I do understand the difference in cultures and that in Mexico it is common to keep family dogs outdoors. But you must work even harder to train and socialize your puppy and you need to start TODAY if not sooner. Do you know of any trainers in your area? 
I wish you good luck and your pup I hope gets to realize the happy life you had invisoned when you brought her home. If you can not do this, the only fair thing is to put the pup with someone who can.


----------



## GRZ

Oh! Well said Ambika!


----------



## bailsmom

3SweetGoldens said:


> I have to agree with the above post. Golden Retrievers are meant to be one of the family, and not letting her be with you and your wife, makes for a sad, lonely puppy. This just isn't fair to this puppy, and I think the best thing for her would be to find a home where she is welcomed in the house as a family member, and spent more time with. Please consider doing what is best for this puppy.



I completely agree. Golden's should be in the home. They want and need to be loved. They are and always will be attention seeking dogs. My pup is and so it my boyfriends 15 year old goldie. They don't outgrow it and will always want to be loved. I think she needs a home where that can happen. She needs to come into the house. She needs more attention and she is not going to calm down until you give her some attention and teach her how you want her to behave. 

Might I ask, did your wife not want the dog to begin with because that's what it seems like.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

danielvillarreal said:


> would it help if we build a 6 feet by 6 feet fenced area with her house on it?
> 
> i spend all the time i can with that dog outside. my wife does not like the idea of bringing her into the house.
> 
> thanks for the help so far.


Confining her is no substitute for training and I think is an even worse fate than being relegated to a life outdoors.

Perhaps your wife would consider letting the dog come indoors in a specific area? Like the laundry room? Might be a fair compromise. However, even being allowed indoors will not "train" the dog to behave as a well mannered companion. I'd suggest looking into area training schools where you can learn how to mold and shape her behavior into something you and your wife are happy with. If you don't have time (or aren't interested) for that, and the dog will never be allowed in your home, I'd recommend perhaps finding her a home where someone has a bit more time to invest in a dog.


----------



## danielvillarreal

thanks all for the emails.

i am going to try the electronic fence to avoid her going into certain areas.

when we got her, we talked to the owners of the mother of that dog and they keep her outside, but they walk it a lot.... that dog looks happy....

inside is not an optionn.... too much hair.. and smell. but i spend all i can with her in the yard..... 

thanks all, if this does not work, we will relocate her...

regards,

Daniel VIllarreal.


----------



## olik

i am really sad for this dog.


----------



## Blaireli

danielvillarreal said:


> inside is not an optionn.... too much hair.. and smell. but i spend all i can with her in the yard.....
> 
> thanks all, if this does not work, we will relocate her...



I've been biting my tongue, but I can't anymore...

Too much hair? Why did you get a Golden? And she wouldn't smell if she wasn't stuck outside all of the time and was given regular baths. 

Sigh. I try to never be critical of people, especially here on GRF, but...I can't help but thinking there is a better situation somewhere for this sweet girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

That dog deserves much better than to be tied up outside all the time. How very, very sad. Goldens have hair, and lots of it, so if someone doesn't want dog hair in the house, how about a nice stuffed dog?


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

Blaireli said:


> I've been biting my tongue, but I can't anymore...
> 
> Too much hair? Why did you get a Golden? And she wouldn't smell if she wasn't stuck outside all of the time and was given regular baths.
> 
> Sigh. I try to never be critical of people, especially here on GRF, but...I can't help but thinking there is a better situation somewhere for this sweet girl.


Blair, I completely agree w/ you!

Here's what I think-maybe there are some breed of dogs that are "outside dogs" and that may be acceptable, but Goldens are NOT one of those breeds. They are social and love being with their humans. To deprive them of being able to go inside is very very sad. I really hope that everything works out for this poor girl...
To the OP-thank you for caring enough about your dog that you got on the forum for suggestions. Keep in mind the feelings of your pup, she has a very big heart along with all Goldens, I promise you that


----------



## bailsmom

Blaireli said:


> I've been biting my tongue, but I can't anymore...
> 
> Too much hair? Why did you get a Golden? And she wouldn't smell if she wasn't stuck outside all of the time and was given regular baths.
> 
> Sigh. I try to never be critical of people, especially here on GRF, but...I can't help but thinking there is a better situation somewhere for this sweet girl.



I completely agree. Everyone knows golden's need affection and that they shed. If you didn't want to deal with either of these than a golden shouldn't have even been considered. I am very sad for this dog. I don't like that it is going to be kept out there and made to be within the electronic fence. I wish I could bring this goldie to my house. There's got to be a better way, this golden needs to loving and not to be kept outside away from the family.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I think we need to keep in mind possible cultural differences, as I believe Hank mentioned earlier. The OP lives in Mexico and perhaps there, outdoor dogs are far more common...? Not that we have to agree with it... guess I just wanted to mention it.

I still think that pet dogs deserve to be in the home with the family. 

Daniel: If your dog is brushed and bathed regularly, she won't smell and the shedding will be drastically reduced. I hope you find a solution that works best for your dog. Have you considered taking her to training? Just fencing her off in certain areas of your yard won't really change her behavior - it will just limit where she's able to dig, etc.


----------



## SoGolden

*Daniel's Golden in Mexico*



danielvillarreal said:


> thanks all for the emails.
> 
> i am going to try the electronic fence to avoid her going into certain areas.
> 
> when we got her, we talked to the owners of the mother of that dog and they keep her outside, but they walk it a lot.... that dog looks happy....
> 
> inside is not an optionn.... too much hair.. and smell. but i spend all i can with her in the yard.....
> 
> thanks all, if this does not work, we will relocate her...
> 
> regards,
> 
> Daniel VIllarreal.


Daniel,
Welcome to the Forum. I hope you continue to look for help here. 
You seem to care very much for your dog. You wrote on this Forum to help your dog. You spend time with her. You are even willing to give her up (relocate) if you cannot make a good life for her. Keep looking for good ideas to make her life better. You are kind to her. Read about games and fun things to do with your dog. Find some special things for you to do with her. Keep walking her, brushing her, feeding her and loving her. Take care of her needs for exercise and for interesting things to do. She will bring you many happy years.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

You know... I just knew from the title that I didn't want to come into this thread... should have listened to my gut. I can't believe the "solution" is now to use the electric fence... great.... =(

No... I know my post isn't helpful... but I had to put my feelings out.


----------



## danielvillarreal

i am going to try letting her into the house with my direct supervision.

i read books on the deck with here all the time i can, i bring my laptop computer and work with her, i walk her and let her run a lot every day. 

i am going to try for a 2 more months, but if this does not work out ok, we will relocate her.

maybe a golden is not the breed for his house. Again, when we saw the mother, the mother stays outside and looks happy. obedient, calmed dog. we were thinking our dog would behave the same.

The electronic fence is to allow her to roam free in certain areas.. i have 2 daughters, they leave the house at 700 am and come back at 600 pm every weekday. i work and travel quite a bit. but when i am in town, i spend all i can with her.

in any case, if i can not fix the situation, we will relocate her. i bath her, i keep all her area clean, i walk her, i purchase toys for her....

i thank you for all the comments. trust me, if this can not be solved, the dog will have another place.

thanks again for the support. 

Daniel Villarreal.
Trying owner in Mexico.


----------



## SoGolden

Good luck Daniel. Please keep us updated on your progress with your dog.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you for doing the right thing for your dog, whatever that turns out to be. She deserves to be a happy and loved family member.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Daniel that is the sign of a very concientious and responsible dog owner. THANK YOU for considering the dog. I beleive that you'll do the best you can to make her a happy dog. I'm very impressed that you are going to allow her a trial run at being an inside dog even if it isn't customary where you live to have inside dogs. Please keep us informed on how things are going.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Wow Daniel, I think you are showing lots of love and concern of what is best for your golden. Plus since you are asking other's, you are really devoted to what is best. Good luck and I hope everything works out how it is mean't to be.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Hoping everything works out for you!


----------



## jwemt81

Goldens are VERY active dogs, especially until they are about 2 years old. Your dog is extremely bored being tied up all day. She needs stimulation, attention, and redirection when behaving inappropriately. Have you done any training with her at all? Of course, any dog will be destructive when they are totally bored from being left alone. It is definitely good that you take her for walks, but maybe she just needs some playtime with you?


----------



## AmbikaGR

That is GREAT NEWS Daniel. With work and consistency by you she will improve I am sure. But understand she will still be a puppy in two months and she will still be a work in progress. Please continue to keep us updated and ask any question you need to.


----------



## IloveGQ

It was my first instict to have a very 'aggressive' reply to this post because of how much I love animals, especially Goldens....and everyone on this forum is a Golden Lover so Im very afraid of the replies that you will get - 

However, although I am NOT familiar with what people in Mexico do with there animals and 'that' culture, its the HUMAN culture that I am familiar with and I can't understand what the purpose of having a dog is if not to love as a part of family - 
Animals are not only for our enjoyment as humans for whenever we want to 'deal' with them - and to put them away on a leash all day - 

I guess my question (in a totally honest and NOT aggressive way) is why did you even get the dog???

With that being said - after reading YOUR replies Daniel, it is obvious that you are looking for a solution and trying to rectify the situation and reach out for answers, so I appreciate that - especially that you are willing to relocate the dog if you can't resolve the issues you are having....maybe you just didnt know what you got yourself into.....as long as you fix it your ok in my book!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom

Hi daniel,

It can be very hard for people to give outside dogs the attention they need..... that is why it is best to include her within your home as much as you can. Even if you are reading and she is simply laying at your feet.....that will help so much. That's what they need...

If they don't get the feeling that they belong to your family and if they don't feel apart of your family they will dig, bark and try to escape...and basically its not enjoyable for you or your pup.

I had outside dogs in the past and most were very happy because we were constantly there and they felt a part of our family. But when I started having babies, that changed and my last outside dog was very unhappy and had very inappropriate behavior and was even harming himself trying to escape his yard. At seven years old he began acting like an ill-trained wild puppy, digging, barking and out of control.

It sounds like you are finding solutions and hope the best for you and I welcome you here to the forum!


----------



## danielvillarreal

Well, let me add that i sent her 6 weeks to training to a the best dog trainer in the north of Mexico. 

i also had her "neutered" right word?

i give her toys, raw hides, i personally clean her place, 

thanks for the messages. Even the negative ones. i get no pleasure by having her tied most of the day. 

i will try and if not, the best for her is another place, not my house.

my daughters will be sad, as well as my wife. i will be more sad even, as she is my fitness companion.

i am 43 years old, and for me, walking her is therapy for the daily stress of work, and all the things that happen today (safety, global warming, pollution concerns) etc.

again, i joined this forum looking for answers and possible solutions, not to promote my self as the dog torturer. (right word?)....

regards from Old Mexico,

Daniel.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Well I'm sure she loves the daily walks as much as you do, and the attention. You are very patient and kind to read our point of view. I'm thinking maybe if you sneak her in a couple of itmes, wifey will see that the love and companionship far outweigh the dog hair and maybe pawprints. They are such loving dogs when given the chance. Maybe she should sleep in your daughter's room on the sly a couple of times?

Good luck, I hope it works out for you. The love of a golden is a life changing thing, once you truly experience it.


----------



## Lucky's mom

danielvillarreal said:


> Well, let me add that i sent her 6 weeks to training to a the best dog trainer in the north of Mexico.
> 
> i also had her "neutered" right word?
> 
> i give her toys, raw hides, i personally clean her place,
> 
> thanks for the messages. Even the negative ones. i get no pleasure by having her tied most of the day.
> 
> i will try and if not, the best for her is another place, not my house.
> 
> my daughters will be sad, as well as my wife. i will be more sad even, as she is my fitness companion.
> 
> i am 43 years old, and for me, walking her is therapy for the daily stress of work, and all the things that happen today (safety, global warming, pollution concerns) etc.
> 
> again, i joined this forum looking for answers and possible solutions, not to promote my self as the dog torturer. (right word?)....
> 
> regards from Old Mexico,
> 
> Daniel.


Oh my gosh, we know you aren't the dog torchurer....I hope you didn't think me negative. I was thinking having your dog inside, even sometimes would help.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Hi i understand people saying that goldens should be indoors but sometimes that isn't possible. My family believe big dogs should be outside,. My 2 golden retrievers are outdoor pets but have free roam of thw whole backyard. They have kennels will nice bedding undercover away from wind,rain and sun. The kennels are built with colourbond sheeting. My 2 do not bark, Shelley sometimes misbehaves but that is cause shes still a puppy. My 2 get plenty of attention and know and feel like there part of the family. My 2 are very happy,healthy and well looked after. They get about 1 an half hours to 2 hours of off lead runing or swimming each day depending on weather. If weather isn't all that good i throw a toy in the backyard for 40 minutes twice a day. I spend laot of time with my dogs there not missing out on anything. No matter where we are in house my dogs know where i am, They can hear us too . Where there kennels are is right outside the back door which they can see into to, So there always seeing people. I go out there throughout the day and pat,cuddle,train and play with them. By no means are they just put into the backyard and left there. Anyone who has meet my 2 can see how much there cared for, how much i love them and how happy they are. Shelley loves the plants too in this picture in the bacground you will see our garden we have built a fence around the garden using wire.Maybe build a fence around your gardens to keep her away from them. With digging place a blallon filled with water in the hole and lighty cover the top of it with dirt. Everytime you see her dg say No followed by dogs name. Shelley is 8 months old and still wants to eat the plants but when we see her near the plants we tell her No Shelley and throw a toy for her. Soon we will buy some cheapo plants and plant them where she can get them and everytime we see her near them spray her with water or make a loud noise followed by No Shelley.Lucky Shelley parents both fully matures at 18 months old.


----------



## Lucky's mom

It really depends on the family and their lifestyle. We used to have a lifestyle where it worked, but then our life changed. I believe a dog can be perfectly happy outside. But if they aren't happy and there are obvous problems...then it may mean its going to work better to have the dog inside. People know if their outside dogs are happy 

Heck...Lucky's an inside dog, but its hell trying to get him in sometimes.


----------



## red

*I Understand!!!*

I can kinda understand what you are going through. We have a 2 1/2 yr. old Golden that is wonderful and she is like our child! We decided to get her a friend...we love goldens! We got "LUCY" and our nightmare began! Lucy is 6 months old, potty trained, and knows some tricks, we have worked with her. Our dogs our inside and outside dogs. They sleep and eat in....But stay out in our big fenced in yard while we work. We give Lucy lots of attention...but it never seems to be enough. She is horrible, we are beginning to think that maybe she would be better off in a home that only has 1 dog. Red likes to play with her...but even she can't hardly stand her anymore. We cannot walk past the kitchen to go outside without trying to jump on the counter or tearing something up. We have to put her on a leash when she is inside to keep her from jumping on us and terrorizing the house. We don't know what else to do with her. Even outside she is constanly trying to get back in tearing our door up. She has ADHD! She is beautiful...but we're not sure how much longer we can keep on like this. It's not fair to LUCY or US. And what does RED think about this, would she be devistated if we choose to get her another home? We are torn.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I don't know if anyone touched on this or not... but what are you feeding her? I believe that what you are feeding her can greatly affect her odour. The higher quality foods will not cause a bad odour... but if you are feeding a low quality food then that may be part of the problem.


----------



## Romeo1

olik said:


> i am really sad for this dog.


Me too.


----------



## danielvillarreal

She is proplan for puppy. large breed.


----------



## danielvillarreal

i mean, she eats proplan and proplan for large breed for puppy.


----------



## danielvillarreal

what did you do to that dog when it became a problem? did you find him another house?

Daniel.


----------



## SoGolden

*ProPlan*

Harry eats ProPlan Large Breed Puppy and he smells normal for a dog. No odor.


----------



## danielvillarreal

SoGolden said:


> Harry eats ProPlan Large Breed Puppy and he smells normal for a dog. No odor.


 
i am not sure if we will keep her or not. i want to build her a kennel, but my wife is against it, we might just give it away.


----------



## Tanyac

I have just read your story, and I know you are trying to find a solution to your problems. I feel sad that your dog is tied up all day but you are trying to work this out. A fenced in area would be a good idea, but it sounds like you may be thinking about finding another home for your puppy. I will not comment on her living outside because I respect cultural differences. In England, it is very rare for dogs to live outside all year around unless they live on farms.

When I got my first puppy, it was really hard work for at least the first year. the puppy has many things to learn how to live in a human world. They have to learn so many things and only we can teach them, without our guidance, they will do what they want, which is be destructive quite frankly!!! Puppies need to belong to a 'pack' without that they will be lonely and very unhappy.

I am sure that your family will miss your pup when she is gone, but maybe someone else could provide all the things she needs to live a happy life?

Good luck, I wish we could have seen a picture of you all!


----------



## SoGolden

*Daniel's Dog in Mexico*



danielvillarreal said:


> i am not sure if we will keep her or not. i want to build her a kennel, but my wife is against it, we might just give it away.


Daniel,
If you find a new home for her, please be certain that she is going to get a *Better* home than you already give her. Don't just give her away to solve your own problems with her. Make sure she will have a better life than you can give her... I thought you were on the right track to make sure her needs are met. Good luck with either way you choose to go.


----------



## lgnutah

Que decide para tu pero? Creo que tu esposa no le gusta, verdad?


----------



## danielvillarreal

i am waiting for the installer of the electronic fence..... it will be my last try....if that does not work, she has to go.....

i am devastated because is the most probable path.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Without lots of training, your dog will never be well-behaved. She has to be taught, gently and with great patience, and repetition, which behaviors are acceptable and which are not (biting, jumping, digging, etc.) An electronic fence may contain her to part of your yard, but it won't help with her behavior. Only consistent training will accomplish that. And she is still a puppy, so she won't settle down for a good while.


----------



## goldensonly

Even the use of an electric fence will not solve your problems if she isn't trained to the fence properly. You can't just put in a fence and let the dog go... she has to learn the boundaries and the consequences if she goes over those boundaries. If not taught properly you will have a very scared and confused dog, because she will not understand what she did to get shocked, all of a sudden, in and area that before was always her "safe place". I don't recommend the electric fence unless the training is going to be done right.....

I thought, with you spending time with her on the porch, reading and on the computer, etc... sounded to me like you were making progress.... I sure thought you were on the right path... 

Good luck though in what you decide to do.


----------



## AmbikaGR

danielvillarreal said:


> i am waiting for the installer of the electronic fence..... it will be my last try....if that does not work, she has to go.....
> 
> i am devastated because is the most probable path.....


Daniel I also hope it works. I think you are doing the right thing installing this electrical fence to safe guard the dog as well as your wifes flowers and gardens inside your fenced yard.


----------



## Debles

I know you said she had training but did your family also have training? A class where family members can go and work with the dog is great for socialization, bonding and training for the dog and owners. If they have obedience classes there I would recommend your family take turns.

Does your wife understand that puppies are like babies and need lots of love, attention and training just like children do? You wouldn't tie your child outside and just expect it to behave !

I hope if you do rehome this pup you find a a very loving home for her. It makes me sad.


----------



## lgnutah

daniel,
no hablas espanol?


----------



## Ljilly28

What about a companion for her?


----------



## SoGolden

*danielvillarreal*



danielvillarreal said:


> i am waiting for the installer of the electronic fence..... it will be my last try....if that does not work, she has to go.....
> 
> i am devastated because is the most probable path.....


Daniel,
Has anything changed? Do you still have your Golden?


----------



## MissRue

hmmm... something smells funny.


----------



## Blaireli

MissRue said:


> hmmm... something smells funny.


I agree, MissRue.


----------



## AmbikaGR

MissRue said:


> hmmm... something smells funny.





Blaireli said:


> I agree, MissRue.


Actually I totally disagree. I had numerous email discussions with this gentleman and he loves his dog as much as any of us here. That is why he was trying so hard to work out a solution to his situation. One of the reason's he probably stopped posting here was instead of the advise he was looking for he felt many of the replies were condemning.


----------



## mylissyk

Thanks for trying to help him Hank. Have you had any updates from him on the situation?


----------



## AmbikaGR

He is working on her getting more excercise and still hopes to put in the electric fence to keep her out of the gardens.


----------



## SoGolden

*Daniel's Dog*

Thanks for the update. I appreciate it.


----------

